# mantente caliente (imperatiu)



## Caelito

Bon dia tothom,

Necessito traduir la frase 'mantente caliente' del castellà al català, però no sé quina és la forma imperativa correcta de 'mantenir-se' quan va seguida d'un pronom feble (-te). Algú ho sap?

Gràcies per endavant


----------



## Agró

Mantén-te calent.
Mantingues-te calent

(Conjugació)


----------



## Caelito

Moltes gràcies, Agró! 'Mantingues-te' sí que sona una mica raro


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Bon dia,

És curiós però aquesta no la sabia, jo sempre he dit _mantin-te _i assumia que era el normatiu. Algú més ho diu així?


----------



## Doraemon-

LoQuelcomiste said:


> Bon dia,
> És curiós però aquesta no la sabia, jo sempre he dit _mantin-te _i assumia que era el normatiu. Algú més ho diu així?



Jo també diria "mantín-te". Però soc valencià i és la forma normativa al PV, no sabia que es digués així al Principat.
IMPERATIU
-
mantín
mantinga
mantinguem
manteniu
mantinguen
(AVL: Inici ).


----------



## Penyafort

The one I would naturally say is _mantingues_, just like _tingues _for _tenir _as in _Tingues fe!_ 'Have faith!'. _Mantén_ sounds correct but standard/formal/written style.


----------



## Agró

I què fem amb el pronom -te?
Et sona bé _mantingues-te_?


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Doraemon- said:


> Jo també diria "mantín-te". Però soc valencià i és la forma normativa al PV, no sabia que es digués així al Principat.
> IMPERATIU
> -
> mantín
> mantinga
> mantinguem
> manteniu
> mantinguen
> (AVL: Inici ).



Home, sóc de Lleida que ja saps que parlem més semblant a vatros que al català central. Emperò, a més, part de la meua família ve del País Valencià i alguna paraula haurà romàs (tot i que no asseguro que aquest sigui el cas). Vés, ja miraré d'escoltar la gent dient-ho.



Agró said:


> I què fem amb el pronom -te?
> Et sona bé _mantingues-te_?



És evident que no sóc el més adequat per a dir-ho, però sí, a l'escrit. Sa versió oral seria /mantínguet/.


----------



## Agró

Agró said:


> I què fem amb el pronom -te?
> Et sona bé _mantingues-te_?


Em responc a mi mateix: sí.
(veure aquí)


----------



## Elxenc

També com a valencià confirme que per a mi la forma "normal" i formal era i és Mantin-te (amb i). Quan he vist "manten-te" m'ha paregut una espardenyada del castellà. Algú diu que al català central es correcta mantEn-te... res a dir. Segons el Diccionari Normatiu Valencià: L'imperatiu del verb mantenir/mantindre es aquest: 

IMPERATIU 
mantín/mantingues 
mantinga 
mantinguem 
manteniu/mantingueu 
mantinguen 

Efectivament a Catalunya es conjuga amb E: Conjugación del verbo catalán mantenir

Imperatiu
 (tu)           mantén, mantingues
(vostè)       mantingui
(nosaltres)  mantinguem
(vosaltres)  manteniu, mantingueu
(vostès)     mantinguin 

Podreu dir:  Mantín-te /manten-te , pero no pas mantingues-te. Només mantingues sense pronom darrere




* 






*

*







(o mantingues)
(o mantinga)

(o mantingueu)
(o mantinguen)*


----------



## ernest_

Elxenc said:


> Efectivament a Catalunya es conjuga amb E: Conjugación del verbo catalán mantenir
> 
> Imperatiu
> (tu)           mantén, mantingues
> (vostè)       mantingui
> (nosaltres)  mantinguem
> (vosaltres)  manteniu, mantingueu
> (vostès)     mantinguin
> 
> Podreu dir:  Mantín-te /manten-te , pero no pas mantingues-te. Només mantingues sense pronom darrere


No veig per quina raó no s'hauria de poder dir "mantingues-te"


----------



## Elxenc

ernest_ said:


> No veig per quina raó no s'hauria de poder dir "mantingues-te"



El "poble" que és mol sabut, ara diem: per economia de llenguatge, va triar les formes mantín-te o mantén-te i no "mantingues-te". Açò és la mateixa situació que al estudiar o mirar la "taula" dels pronoms febles trobem combinacions de  pronoms que, els gramàtics diguen que es `poden o es deuen de  dir, però ningú no usa en les conversacions quotidiana.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Elxenc said:


> El "poble" que és mol sabut, ara diem: per economia de llenguatge, va triar les formes mantín-te o mantén-te i no "mantingues-te". Açò és la mateixa situació que al estudiar o mirar la "taula" dels pronoms febles trobem combinacions de  pronoms que, els gramàtics diguen que es `poden o es deuen de  dir, però ningú no usa en les conversacions quotidiana.



Però «mantingues-te» és pronuncia (o pronunciaria) «mantíngue't» de manera usual, que és igual de curt. És com «digues-me» (digue'm o diga'm), per posar un exemple.

I dubto que aquesta forma no prevalgui sobre «mantén-te» allí on s'usi la darrera, informalment.


----------



## Elxenc

LoQuelcomiste said:


> Però «mantingues-te» és pronuncia (o pronunciaria) «mantíngue't» de manera usual, que és igual de curt. És com «digues-me» (digue'm o diga'm), per posar un exemple.
> 
> I dubto que aquesta forma no prevalgui sobre «mantén-te» allí on s'usi la darrera, informalment.


 
        Dubte que si jo sentira "mantingue't, en fóra capaç d'entendre que em volia dir qui la pronunciara. Em recorda el: vaig a "pela'm" per "vaig a pelar-me" de  les terres de Girona No sé per quin camí has aplegat a que hi ha gent que fa aquesta conversió. Per favor! Es viva? A on l' usen?  Em sona molt estranya. Jo no l'he sentida mai a la meua redor.  Respecte a  "digues-me" convertit en un oral digue'm, em passa el mateix; ho interpretaria com un "Diga'm" (vosté), tercera persona i no pas la segona.
        Els valencians tenim altra fórmula per a l'imperatiu del verb dir: digues-me = dis-me. La conjugació de verb "dir" feta pel diccionari normatiu valencià en fa esment  el que acabe de comentar sobre dis-me: Guaiteu el segon punt de les observacions

També pot presentar les formes següents en l'àmbit general: passat perifràstic: 2 vares dir, 4 vàrem dir, 5 vàreu dir, 6 varen dir; passat anterior perifràstic: 2 vares haver dit, 4 vàrem haver dit, 5 vàreu haver dit, 6 varen haver dit; present de subjuntiu: 4 digam, 5 digau; imperatiu: 4 _*digam*_, 5 digau.
_*L'imperatiu també pot presentar la forma dis per a la segona persona del singular quan es combina amb un pronom.*_
Llegiu açò d'internet  que s'encapçala amb DIS-ME  Dis-me com parles i et diré d’on ets


----------



## Penyafort

*Mantingues-te* i *mantingueu-vos* són formes correctes i utilitzades. Jo mateix són les que faig servir. 

En contextos orals, jo també diria _mantingue't, _no la forma plena. _Sisplau, mantingue't lluny de la porta. Mantingue't atent, que ara trucarà. _És veritat, però, que no és un imperatiu gaire corrent.

També informalment he sentit _mantingueu-se _per mantingueu-vos, però jo aquest sí que no el gasto pas.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i Bon dia pel (per lo ) matí!

Jo continue sense trobar "natural" (coses de l'oriental) la forma llarga de la segona persona de l'imperatiu que feu vosaltres (mantingue't), per contra  la segona del plural "mantingau-vos" (obertura de la 2ª a, típica del valencià de Cap i Casal, per mantingueu-vos)si que la trobe "natural", tant natural que és la use habitualment.  "Manteniu-vos" que seria dins el doblet la curta)  s'interpretaria com a de "llibre". L'ús del  -*se* en comptes del* -vos *també és una opció popular que se sent molt a sovint: assenteu-se (sic) a la taula; i d'altres de similars.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Elxenc said:


> Dubte que si jo sentira "mantingue't, en fóra capaç d'entendre que em volia dir qui la pronunciara. Em recorda el: vaig a "pela'm" per "vaig a pelar-me" de  les terres de Girona No sé per quin camí has aplegat a que hi ha gent que fa aquesta conversió. Per favor! Es viva? A on l' usen?  Em sona molt estranya. Jo no l'he sentida mai a la meua redor.  Respecte a  "digues-me" convertit en un oral digue'm, em passa el mateix; ho interpretaria com un "Diga'm" (vosté), tercera persona i no pas la segona.
> Els valencians tenim altra fórmula per a l'imperatiu del verb dir: digues-me = dis-me. La conjugació de verb "dir" feta pel diccionari normatiu valencià en fa esment  el que acabe de comentar sobre dis-me: Guaiteu el segon punt de les observacions
> 
> També pot presentar les formes següents en l'àmbit general: passat perifràstic: 2 vares dir, 4 vàrem dir, 5 vàreu dir, 6 varen dir; passat anterior perifràstic: 2 vares haver dit, 4 vàrem haver dit, 5 vàreu haver dit, 6 varen haver dit; present de subjuntiu: 4 digam, 5 digau; imperatiu: 4 _*digam*_, 5 digau.
> _*L'imperatiu també pot presentar la forma dis per a la segona persona del singular quan es combina amb un pronom.*_
> Llegiu açò d'internet  que s'encapçala amb DIS-ME  Dis-me com parles i et diré d’on ets



Si us plau, recorda que sóc lleidatà: faig els imperatius talment com vosaltres, «dis» inclòs. No obsta això que estigui més en contacte amb el Central que la majoria de valencians, per això a mí sí em sona natural la seua forma de fer. I crec que la gran majoria d'ells diuen «digue'm» o «mantingue't» de manera espontània (també hi ha gent aquí que diu «diga'm» en lloc de «dis-me», així que no sé què concloure'n, podria ésser una influència oriental). 

D'altra banda, la llengua catalana és molt variada dialectalment i pocs n'hauran sentit totes les formes possibles. Per tant, jutjar pel que sona natural en altres dialectes condueix a error. Per exemple, a mí no em sona natural el «jo cante» valencià o el «la meu mare» d'alguns llocs del central, de la mateixa manera que suposo que no us és natural la forma «mantingueu-tus» per «mantingueu-vos» (molt vulgar i local, certament)  o «ma germà». Totes són naturals malgrat la nostra percepció d'elles i malgrat que moltes no les escrivim.


----------



## Elxenc

LoQuelcomiste said:


> Si us plau, recorda que sóc lleidatà: faig els imperatius talment com vosaltres, «dis» inclòs. No obsta això que estigui més en contacte amb el Central que la majoria de valencians, per això a mí sí em sona natural la seua forma de fer. I crec que la gran majoria d'ells diuen «digue'm» o «mantingue't» de manera espontània (també hi ha gent aquí que diu «diga'm» en lloc de «dis-me», així que no sé què concloure'n, podria ésser una influència oriental).
> 
> D'altra banda, la llengua catalana és molt variada dialectalment i pocs n'hauran sentit totes les formes possibles. Per tant, jutjar pel que sona natural en altres dialectes condueix a error. Per exemple, a mí no em sona natural el «jo cante» valencià o el «la meu mare» d'alguns llocs del central, de la mateixa manera que suposo que no us és natural la forma «mantingueu-tus» per «mantingueu-vos» (molt vulgar i local, certament)  o «ma germà». Totes són naturals malgrat la nostra percepció d'elles i malgrat que moltes no les escrivim.





Canvia al meu missatge "no em sona natural" per " al meu dialecte no es diu "axína" o "costaria entendre-ho a la meua zona". M'he expressat malament. No sabia que fores del "occidental", escrivim l'estàndard" i de no ser perquè ens escape o "escrigam"  alguna parauleta (aixina) a voltes costa situar-nos.


----------



## ernest_

Elxenc said:


> Dubte que si jo sentira "mantingue't, en fóra capaç d'entendre que em volia dir qui la pronunciara. Em recorda el: vaig a "pela'm" per "vaig a pelar-me" de  les terres de Girona No sé per quin camí has aplegat a que hi ha gent que fa aquesta conversió. Per favor! Es viva? A on l' usen?


_Mantingue't_, _diga'm_, _coneixe't_, etc., són formes (orals) estàndards al Principat.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Elxenc said:


> Canvia al meu missatge "no em sona natural" per " al meu dialecte no es diu "axína" o "costaria entendre-ho a la meua zona". M'he expressat malament. No sabia que fores del "occidental", escrivim l'estàndard" i de no ser perquè ens escape o "escrigam"  alguna parauleta (aixina) a voltes costa situar-nos.



D'acord, ho havie malinterpretat un xic. Suposave que el fet que ho havia esmentat abans en el fil era tot el que calia per a «situar-nos», però no em moleste repetir-ho. No ere intenció que el meu to sonés aïrat, si ho ha fet. En qualsevol cas, potser haurie d'escriure «Nord-occidental» o «Lleidatà» al cantó de «Northwestern» al perfil perquè sigui més identificable, ara que hi penso.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

ernest_ said:


> _Mantingue't_, _diga'm_, _coneixe't_, etc., són formes (orals) estàndards al Principat.



M'agradaria demanar-te que m'aclarissis si «coneixe't» és alguna mena d'imperatiu o solament és «coneixer-te» en infinitiu com ho suposo. Curiositat.


----------



## ernest_

LoQuelcomiste said:


> M'agradaria demanar-te que m'aclarissis si «coneixe't» és alguna mena d'imperatiu o solament és «coneixer-te» en infinitiu com ho suposo. Curiositat.


És l'infinitiu. E.g. _Tinc ganes de coneixe't.
_
Aquí hi ha més exemples: Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana

Ara que ho dius, suposo que _coneixe't_ també funciona com a imperatiu.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

ernest_ said:


> És l'infinitiu. E.g. _Tinc ganes de coneixe't.
> _
> Aquí hi ha més exemples: Optimot. Consultes lingüístiques - Llengua catalana
> 
> Ara que ho dius, suposo que _coneixe't_ també funciona com a imperatiu.



Ah fantàstic. Doncs sí que és un imperatiu que es sent de tant en tant, però ja no és estàndard, dic jo.

Espantumflant la de conversa que hem tirat d'una qüestió curteta i aparentment simple.


----------



## Dymn

S'escriu _digue'm_, que ve de _digues-me_. També donaria per tema de conversa la _e_ que s'afegeix sovint als imperatius abans de pronom: _fote't, more't, _en comptes dels estàndard _fot-te_, _mor-te_.


----------



## Agró

*Coneix-te* tu mateix.
*Coneixe't* tu mateix.

La dita grecollatina és la primera, però m'imagino que l'altra també se sent.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Crec que ho haig sentit més en parlants del Català Central que en Nord-Occidental. Tenint en compte que això també passa amb els «mantingue't» i els «digue'm», m'aventuraria a hipotetizar que els «coneixe't» són una extrapolació popular del primer cas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo no en faig cap d'aquestes (és propi sobre tot del català principatí), però no sé, per a mi des de la distància em semblen dos fenòmens una mica diferents. En el cas de "coneixe't" té certa lògica "d'imitació" respecte als verbs acabats en -re, a les zones on la r final és muda (tot el Principat i Balears). Si de "rebre" fem "rebre't", doncs de "coneixe" (pronunciat així), "coneixe't".
El cas del "digue'm" no l'acabo de veure, el fenòmen lingüístic, perquè sense pronom feble "digues" no es pronuncia "digue", però bé, és una variant oral bastant comuna, igualment (i a evitar de qualsevol manera de forma escrita).
Per a mí és simplement "dis-me"


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

Doraemon- said:


> Jo no en faig cap d'aquestes (és propi sobre tot del català principatí), però no sé, per a mi des de la distància em semblen dos fenòmens una mica diferents. En el cas de "coneixe't" té certa lògica "d'imitació" respecte als verbs acabats en -re, a les zones on la r final és muda (tot el Principat i Balears). Si de "rebre" fem "rebre't", doncs de "coneixe" (pronunciat així), "coneixe't".
> El cas del "digue'm" no l'acabo de veure, el fenòmen lingüístic, perquè sense pronom feble "digues" no es pronuncia "digue", però bé, és una variant oral bastant comuna, igualment (i a evitar de qualsevol manera de forma escrita).
> Per a mí és simplement "dis-me"



Potser ben mirat la teua teoria té més trellat, sí.


----------

